# Packages arrived 6 DAYS late! 8 days in transit...



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi all, I posted last week about my bees arriving while I was gonna be gone, I need'nt have worried!

Two packages of bees from Spell Bee in GA. shipped by UPS Monday June 1, arrived damaged, bees loose in cardboard box, shipped back to Spell Bee. 

They re-sent the next Monday the 8th, the packages got to Louisville, Ky same day, stayed there until Friday, arrived today, 8 days later.

ON Thursday while the bees were "stuck" in Louisville for "who knows what reason", Spell Bee said they would send AGAIN today, 3rd time!

So now I still have two packages to arrive this Wednesday, and I picked up the poor bees that were sent 8 days ago. Maybe 1/2 to 2/3 still alive. Have sprayed them with 1/1 sugar water.

So, I do not want to install these bees into my two freshly build top bar hives, would prefer to put the next packages in (assuming they get here ON TIME AND UNDAMAGED)

So, what can I do for these two packages right now?

How can I combine them into one "good hive" right now? It would have to be a cardboard box, I could wire some bars into the top, so that any comb they build could be installed into another top bar hive when I get it built...should I put them into a box with a sheet of newspaper in between so they can get acquainted slowly? Should I put both queens in and let them "fight it out"?

Please let me know what I can do with these two packages...

I don't want to just let them all die!:Bawling:


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Very interesting dilema you have here. I, too, would hate to just let them die. I'd be tempted to slap together a small top bar hive and see if they can make it. I take it both queens made it through? I'd not stress either of them by making them fight it out. I'd try to keep two hives going. Feed them until they get going well. 

Ooohhh, can you put a divider into one of your top bar hives where the queens couldn't get at each other? Might be a tricky install, but perhaps you could build two half-lids. Install one small group into half the hive, put a lid on them and then install the other group in the other side? Don't have a clue if this would work or not...

I'm only in my second year of raising bees, but this would be my first thoughts. Can't wait to hear what the experts say!! Good luck with them. Hopefully this next shipment will get to you in good order!!

-Catherine


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I had to packages of bees I didn't want I would call the president of our local club to see if he knew of any one who wanted them. Till some one takes them or you decide to do something with them spray them heavely with 1:1 syrup and keep in a cool dark place.

Every state also has a state club you could call too.

 Al


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> If I had to packages of bees I didn't want I would call the president of our local club to see if he knew of any one who wanted them. Till some one takes them or you decide to do something with them spray them heavely with 1:1 syrup and keep in a cool dark place.
> 
> Every state also has a state club you could call too.
> 
> Al


No, I never said I don't want them, that's why I drove 120 miles to save them at UPS, rather than let them "deal with them".
I'm just not prepared for two extra hives, AND they have really had heavy losses. Sooo, I guess I will try to combine them into one hive, with whichever queen looks best (most lively)
There are still enough bees that I can't see the queen cages.

I have been feeding them 1:1 several times a day, and they are in an area about 70 degrees.
Started to make new top bars last light, hopefully I will have a new hive for them by late today.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck!! I hope you end up with an extra hive... or two if you decide to keep them separate! Let us know how this works for you. -Catherine


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

I would put a divider in the middle of one of your TBH and install the bees one one side and you're new packages on the other. As time proceeds you can look at options of removing that group as a "shook swarm" into another hive. Additionally, we have a guy here who runs a TBH with two queens. He has 2 queen excluders(for added protection since queens can sting through an excluder) in the middle ofthe hive. The bees can go back and forth through the hive and he gets the benefit of dual queens. He says his only drawback is he has to harvest honey often and split often to make sure they have room. But I believe his hive is 4 feet long.
Just food for thought...

-=Sarah


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

beewench said:


> I would put a divider in the middle of one of your TBH and install the bees one one side and you're new packages on the other. As time proceeds you can look at options of removing that group as a "shook swarm" into another hive. Additionally, we have a guy here who runs a TBH with two queens. He has 2 queen excluders(for added protection since queens can sting through an excluder) in the middle ofthe hive. The bees can go back and forth through the hive and he gets the benefit of dual queens. He says his only drawback is he has to harvest honey often and split often to make sure they have room. But I believe his hive is 4 feet long.
> Just food for thought...
> 
> -=Sarah


That's intersting! My top bar hives are 4 feet long too! Wonder how he will have enough honey for both sides to overwinter...


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

If you dump a bunch of homeless bees in front of a hive they will usually move in with no real trouble ensuing. If you resort to dumping them INTO the hive, then smoke them a lot and the resulting confusion will usually work.


----------

